# Google- Medications, diet can cause gas - Pasadena Star-News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Medications, diet can cause gasPasadena Star-News, CAGas can have several causes, from the foods we consume to medications to medical conditions such as *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. Sometimes, as we age, we simply have more gas, as well. In your brief note, you don't give your age, any health problems you *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

